
Gitlab's codebase has finally been updated to Rails 5 - Igor_Wiwi
https://gitlab.com/gitlab-org/gitlab-ee/merge_requests/7222
======
brodock
We are also running ruby 2.5.3 on master, and it's even possible to run
2.6.0-preview3 on your local machine with a few caveats

